# ISP is too short. Help.



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

I've never been a huge fan of ISPs, but I picked up this 2010 Giant TCR Advanced Sl 2 with an Easton EA90 Wheelset and Full Dura Ace Components. It's a M/L and at $1300 I could not pass it up. Do you have any ideas on how to raise the ISP by about 2 inches after spacers have already been applied? I guess I could ship it to a carbon repair company but that will take some $$. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

View attachment 275872


Here she is btw


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

You should get extra height (not sure how much) with the longer clamp if you currently have the short one?
Giant Bicycles Archive


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks I do have the larger one but not with enough spacers to fill it up. Do you know where I can get only spacers? Thanks


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you contacted Giant in your country?


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

I could find no Giant USA contact information. The closest Giant dealer is also 100 miles away from me


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

jackkane said:


> I could find no Giant USA contact information. The closest Giant dealer is also 100 miles away from me


Give that dealer (hopefully a major dealer) a call and ask the question - "can you help and if not, who do you suggest?". You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

If Giant USA can't help you, you can always order some from this outfit.
Giant TCR Advanced ISP Spacer Kit | JE James Cycles


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

balatoe said:


> If Giant USA can't help you, you can always order some from this outfit.
> Giant TCR Advanced ISP Spacer Kit | JE James Cycles


Thanks! How many spacers can I put on? Is 40mm worth too much?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

jackkane said:


> Thanks! How many spacers can I put on? Is 40mm worth too much?


You can only go as far as the minimum insertion mark in the clamp. 
You'll have to fit it, and move it until you get the correct saddle height for you but without exceeding the minimum insertion mark (if you can't do that then it's a waste of time and money going any further). 
Once you've done that test, you'll see how many spacers you need to order to 'fill the gap' which will then allow you actually ride the bike.


----------

